# A u tube video of Gordon when he was little!



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well technologically challenged I am! Ok I am not great at picture posting haha!:redface:
But this video is on u tube my hubby put it up for me I took it  gee Gordon's 2 now. But anyway don't look at the dirty laundry haha or when I was free feeding I don't do this at all anymore! But anyway this is one of my pups! But I have to figure out how to post pics. Ok here's the link for the video of Gordon when he was a little guy!:biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWRIvXHNPw4


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

haha! Aspen used to do that too!! Well it was kind of different actually, but same idea. He used to be afraid of his own shadow!! :biggrin:

Your pup is very cute and squishy!! :tongue:


----------

